# Caved in to plecos...



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Been wanting to start a zebra plec tank for a while but don't know too much about them. My plan is to keep 8 small 2-3cm zebra plecs in a 12 gal tank a long with some panda loaches. Will upgrade the tank when need be. What is their growth rate like? I like the look of those marimo balls. Would that be ok with them?

Any info would be great thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They like warm (like 29 C warm) and lots of water movement with lots of O2. I don't think you should put anything else in there without unless it's cherry shrimp as they don't compete well. I'd also go with a bigger tank as stability is key. They grow slowly but plecos in general are big waste producers so I'd go no smaller than a 22 gallon long for a 8 of them. A 33 gallon wouldn't even be out of line. If you want something to do like throw some tetras in there as they won't compete in the same space. I don't know what panda loaches are like but if they are like other loaches the H. zebra might starve. I'd also forgot any type of moss/marimo balls as they would be detritus collectors in a pleco tank.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> They like warm (like 29 C warm) and lots of water movement with lots of O2. I don't think you should put anything else in there without unless it's cherry shrimp as they don't compete well. I'd also go with a bigger tank as stability is key. They grow slowly but plecos in general are big waste producers so I'd go no smaller than a 22 gallon long for a 8 of them. A 33 gallon wouldn't even be out of line. If you want something to do like throw some tetras in there as they won't compete in the same space. I don't know what panda loaches are like but if they are like other loaches the H. zebra might starve. I'd also forgot any type of moss/marimo balls as they would be detritus collectors in a pleco tank.


Thanks for the quick reply! I'll try and go with a bigger tank to start them off in. How slow is slow? lol. is they are 2cm now, how long until they reach 1.5 inch?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't had H. zebra, but I've had L333 which are now a year old and still only 1".


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I haven't had H. zebra, but I've had L333 which are now a year old and still only 1".


Do you feed them? Heheheh j/k yeah they are very slow that is why they come with High price tag. And yeah strong water movement is a must for them as we'll.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike, a 12g is small for them. Water volume is so little that if something goes wrong, it goes wrong fast. I would do at least a 33g. My customer's experience is from baby to laying eggs, 5 years. I don't keep them long enough to know but I can tell you what my customer's experience.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks charles. i will give it a try in a 40 gal breeder tank. hopefully ill enjoy them. seems like they like to hide a lot lol. thats why i wanted to keep them in a smaller tank so they will be easier to find! lol


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

at that size, don't use caves. They don't need wood either. Try not to use bare bottom tank. Use slate and square rock to create a bridge looking structure so they can go underneath it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would disagree with Charles here. I hate barebottom tanks and you have to be vigilant with them since there is no substrate for bio. If you look on planetcatfish you will see most H. zebra keepers use sand and rocks only, no wood. I do agree with the overhang however. In all instances in my plecos tanks (and I have 5 now), they all hide under the overhangs, so they're easy to see and it's easy to clean under there.

And Hondas3000, Hypans are the wrong plecos to choose for growth. I have 2 tanks which have L10a, L333, L134, and BNP fry and the growth, in ascending rate, is L10a, L333, BNP and then L134. Peckoltia are the fastest growing plecos I have ever kept. Outside of that, get a common or a Gibbiceps. They'll be 12 inches in just over a year.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Gary, I said try not to use bare bottom tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Gary, I said try not to use bare bottom tank


Oops, guess I needed more coffee this morning.  Totally agree with you then.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I was planning to put a thin layer of sand, slate and rocks.

I'm expecting the zebras in late June. Will update with pics then!


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

When I had my group, I had them in a 33 gallon. Good size tank for them as others have said. 

I only had mine for two years before I moved and had to sell the group. Never spawned for me in that time, but I guess I just wasn't patient enough.


----------

